

Show HN: UK Salary comparison site - jackshepherd
http://salarygraph.co.uk

======
jackshepherd
I created this site as a demo of my data-visualisation skills for a job
application. Any feedback much appreciated!

------
moystard
I have the same opinion as many people in this thread:

The interface is clear, the results well presented, the process self-
explaining. Great work.

As a criticism would be needed to balance all that positiveness, maybe the
background is not up to the rest of the interface.

~~~
jackshepherd
Appreciate the feedback. I'd definitely like to work on the background. The
wood texture is a bit of a cop out really.

------
comm_it
This reported my percentile versus my age group as in the 100th percentile.
This is flattering, however, you can't score in the 100th percentile.

Other than that, this is a flawless execution in my opinion. Clear data
representation and very intuitive to use.

~~~
jackshepherd
I opted to put anything 'off the charts' as 100th - maybe I should make this
clearer? Congratulations on the salary, though!

~~~
comm_it
Lol thanks, although it's not that really an 'off the charts' type of salary.
I think making this clearer would be much more helpful :)

Edit: One more little snag: I encountered 'Percentile: 73th' - just need to
change the suffix cases :)

~~~
jackshepherd
Thanks for that... I'd even written a digitSuffix function but managed to
forget "rd"!

------
Paul_S
Flawless and clear presentation, instant results. Sorry, can't see anything
wrong with it so can't offer constructive feedback. Maybe ditch the
background? Seems so out of place.

Sadly it reminds me how badly I'm doing.

~~~
jackshepherd
Thanks, very kind!

------
jackshepherd
To save HNers some time, I'd guess a lot of us will be in the 'software
professional' occupation category.

~~~
chrislomax
Thanks, was looking for "programmer", "developer", "web developer". No go on
all of them so I came back to the comments to see what everyone else had put!

